# RO Today....Friday!



## irishbunny (May 15, 2009)

[align=center]






*RO Today






Welcome to RO Today!
It's the weekend finally!

:biggrin2:






**Today is...

*Luvmyzoocrew
Bransworld
Elf's brother's

*Birthday!

Have a great day guys!






Don't forget to welcome our new members to the forum!

:welcome1






Please go and pay your respects to all those who have recently lost a bunny.

:rip:









**Luvmyzoocrew would like to know do you have a poop shooter in your house?

Tinysmom's zeus has gotten the nickname Cassanova

Mousqwene needs help naming their new bunny.

:adorable:







**Anyone know howbig Peppa and Georgie's bunny will get?






jend77 would like help with a pet survey

Mrs. PBJ has posted gorgeus pics of the kittens

Have a great weekend!





*[/align]


----------



## Becca (May 15, 2009)

Wooo good job


----------



## jcl_24 (May 15, 2009)

Loving the graphics 

Jo xx


----------



## BSAR (May 15, 2009)

Good job!
Happy Birthday everyone!


----------



## irishbunny (May 17, 2009)

Lol it wasn't great I rushed it because I had to go, only took about 15 minutes.


----------

